

Looks like I’m going on FoxNews today because it’s cold outside - guelo
http://climateprogress.org/2010/01/04/foxnews-cold-weather-climate-science-hottest-decad/

======
hackworth
i prefer to use "global climate change" instead of "global warming" to avoid
confusing people with only a cursory understanding of how climate works.

~~~
Locke1689
People tend to confuse climate and weather, i.e., it's cold out today so there
isn't global warming and "we can't predict the weather a week in advance, how
can we predict climate years in advance??!11!".

~~~
cantastoria
wrt to you last "confused person" question. Has there been any study of how
accurately climate models can predict climate (e.g. average global
temperature) even five years out from a given year?

Just to clarify...

If I gave a climate model all the temp data from 1888-1990 and then said ok,
what's the AGT in 1995? Would it be correct? I guess the difficult part would
be finding a model that hasn't already been modified so it would be correct
for 1995. You'd have to use the 1990 version of the modeling software.

------
jpwagner
_"any more than you can deny the planet is unequivocally warming and humans
are probably the cause of most of that warming"_

actually, it's quite easy to deny something is "probably" anything...

------
dschobel
Did Fox actually say that the current cold weather was his reason for being on
the show or is he projecting?

~~~
83457
Yes

------
cantastoria
Right and if it were unusually warm out he would be going on MSNBC to talk
about how it's proof of global warming.

~~~
jdminhbg
And it's doubtful he'd be complaining that MSNBC was confusing weather with
climate.

